# What's a good alternative to the S&W Model 28?



## kbconsul (Feb 17, 2013)

When I moved to Florida from Montana I sold my trusty S&W Highway Patrolman; I'm finally flush enough to pick up another .357 but the Model 28's are hard to come by. What's a good alternative in S&W or another double action .357? I'm not married to a 6" barrel, but wouldn't want to go real short. I loved that I could practice with inexpensive 38 special rounds in the Model 28. Also, what's the best value in a S&W 38 spl?

Sorry if this has been addressed in the forums already; I'm new to this site and can't seem to search this matter with any luck...

Ken in Florida


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

New? the 686 family. You could always try and find a used model like you had, they're out there.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

VA is right with going for the L frame 586 (blue) or 686 (stainless) the weight would slightly less than the N frame mod, 28. Look around for used and you might look at the K frame Mod 19 or 66, have all of the above and weight and felt recoil are real good on the L Frames. But my first gun that I bought for myself was a 6 inch Mod 19 and has been one of my best friends for ever and always a fun gun to shoot. 
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## Ford Truck (Jan 7, 2008)

I, too parted with a S.&W. Mod. 28. Alas, there is no replacement. :smt022


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

S&W still makes the 27. Which is an N frame .357/ .38 special. I recently got a new 586 with a 4 inch barrel that I really like. S&W make a lot of nice variations in 686. The 686 plus holds 7 rounds which is cool, the performance center has some really nice options also. I would check them all out to see what suits your need. I would say you cant go wrong with any of them.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The 686 is probably the most popular S&W .357 and most common to find today. I and a Model 65, which was an old police pistol. It had a 3" barrel, and was a pretty nice gun.


----------



## Redcoat3340 (Oct 21, 2014)

If I were going to buy another .38 S&W I'd look for a model 10 or 15 (I have 4). Anything in an older K frame. If you're looking for a shooter and not a collector piece, either would do you just fine. Prices are affordable as well. Try gunbroker to get a sense of what's available and what prices could be. You'll probably do better in a local pawn shop or LGS, but gunbroker is a good place to get a price range.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm shocked by the prices these old S&Ws are bringing. I got $300 for that old model 65 that I traded for a M&P, and I felt it was a pretty good deal until I saw an identical 65 (USED) on the shelf for over $900 at two different stores recently. Actually, I believe both listed for $985. That's nearly $1000 for a USED S&W Model 65. Granted, that was some three years after I traded my 65, but friends...that is inSANE!!!


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

GCBHM said:


> I'm shocked by the prices these old S&Ws are bringing. I got $300 for that old model 65 that I traded for a M&P, and I felt it was a pretty good deal until I saw an identical 65 (USED) on the shelf for over $900 at two different stores recently. Actually, I believe both listed for $985. That's nearly $1000 for a USED S&W Model 65. Granted, that was some three years after I traded my 65, but friends...that is inSANE!!!


Any price over 6 small... is cause for a head exam.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The 28 was nothing more than a 27 with matte, cheaper finish to keep cost down for LE purchases.

If you shoot a lot of full bore loads stay with the 27, then the 5/686 in a Smith, you'll beat up a K frame. For max strength go Ruger fullsize frame.


----------



## Biba (Dec 12, 2014)

There are 17 S&W 28-2 on GunBroker today...


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Have to agree with "rex", orginally the Highway Patrolman was the "alternative" to the .357 Magnum (pre M-27) "plained" down so Law Enforcement could afford to purchase them, same revolver just no checkering on top of the barrel & frame with a dull, instead of Bright Finish. Forgot to mention they were only offered in two barrel lengths, the 4" & 6".
Keep looking, they do turn up for sale at Gun Shows but their value has increased as has most other good old S&W revolvers.


----------

